# mike and the idiot



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

this pretty much sums up a conversation that i have at least once a week here. I am sure many of you have also delt with this type of guy looking for a dog from you.
http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5807065/


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

That was actually pretty amusing.

-Cheers


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

He he Good one 
I love the aprt about paying 300 $ for a dog to. That is how they are. Oooh I want that men as killer dog, The best, most crazy thing you have and I have mony, aloot of mony 
Then they want to pay 1/3 of what a normal nice person that will putt titels, test, and work your dogs will do.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

A breeder I know say he gets a lot of those type calls in the evening after the idiots gets a few beers in themselves.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Can you make his "kill" command Ahoy, Ahoy? Yes, I really had someone ask that.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes I think Master Vandermuff could accommodate him with a Rolex steeling Dutch Malinois Shepherd cross. The dog will come with a hard moff(mouth)
If you have bud he will do a even swap for a half pound


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

The underwear was an especially nice touch :razz:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I think I will call Master Vandermuff and record the conversation for educational/training purposes only. That will be a funny conversation guaranteed! It will be posted soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

WOOOO hAHAHA AHAAAA:0


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Hilarious and very very true.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

LOLOL! I especially liked the bit about "pharmaceutical business"... \\/


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Where can I get one of these 100 pound huge headed, black pit bulls? Mike, do you keep them in stock? Gotta make sure he's real mean though.....I have $300!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, if you remain that cool headed in a conversation like that I'd have to say - impressive!

Hey, why did you make your underwear man have two different sized nipples?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Well, if you remain that cool headed in a conversation like that I'd have to say - impressive!
> 
> Hey, why did you make your underwear man have two different sized nipples?


Did you check for the urine penetration too?


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Where is that "banddog" guy Robinson? He can talk to him! Wait was that him?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Did you check for the urine penetration too?


Yes, and I observed there was none.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I think I will call Master Vandermuff and record the conversation for educational/training purposes only. That will be a funny conversation guaranteed! It will be posted soon


 
Tim I showed my wife a Master Vondermuff clip on youtube. Holy cow man he knows how to train a dog to find money. I saw it with my own eyes. He said he would use objects from my surroundings which he said means like stuff around me. Kinda blowin my mind right now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Tim I showed my wife a Master Vondermuff clip on youtube. Holy cow man he knows how to train a dog to find money. I saw it with my own eyes. He said he would use objects from my surroundings which he said means like stuff around me. Kinda blowin my mind right now.



Master Vandermuff is no joke and should be recognized as a pioneer for the working dog world. Master V has a breeding program that could put any European breeder to shame. A pinch of Nico and a slice of Barbie and you get Nico's son Nicholi. A Russian import of sorts that can steal the chair with you sitting in it, oh yeah and watches, he destroys watches with his hadr Po lease mouff(police mouth).


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike. Maby this is somthing for your breeding program. To take it one stepp fother He he he


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> this pretty much sums up a conversation that i have at least once a week here. I am sure many of you have also delt with this type of guy looking for a dog from you.
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5807065/




hahahahha the mike and Jeff video made me Laugh really hard!


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike. You can be the king of BLING  Havent you breed working dogs long egnuff now. 
You can be the undeground dog lord of the world


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Just watched this video, first one of the assortment. I was watching it when my wife walked in and looked at me all weird, I explained the situation and the first words out of her mouth was...

"Why is Mike talking to a guy in his underwear, it makes ya wonder"


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Wayne Dodge said:


> "Why is Mike talking to a guy in his underwear, it makes ya wonder"


LMAO

Hilarious video, Mike. Familiar conversation... I'm sick of those people! Awesome refererral to Master V. 
I have few regrets in the dog world larger than giving him that freakin dog. If I'd known then what I know now...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kristina Senter said:


> LMAO
> 
> Hilarious video, Mike. Familiar conversation... I'm sick of those people! Awesome refererral to Master V.
> I have few regrets in the dog world larger than giving him that freakin dog. If I'd known then what I know now...


I feel your pain. remember the video of the 2 Arko and 2 Endor puppies that were posted on here last year. The one with all 4 puppies biting the same lady in the bite suit. Man, that was not my finest hour when i saw that crazy video of 4 of my puppies working in their new home.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I feel your pain. remember the video of the 2 Arko and 2 Endor puppies that were posted on here last year. The one with all 4 puppies biting the same lady in the bite suit. Man, that was not my finest hour when i saw that crazy video of 4 of my puppies working in their new home.


Lol...part of the deal, I guess ....*sigh*. Despite horrible training and embarassment though, at least in both cases, the dogs themselves are not being mistreated.


----------

